# Narrante



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Golfam Khayam / Mona Matbou Riahi
Narrante

Duration56:10
Genre
Jazz
Recording DateJuly, 2015
Recording Location
Auditorio Stelio Molo RSI, Lugano

3/5


----------

